# Air Canada is cracking down on carry-on luggage ...



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

Air Canada is cracking down on carry-on luggage

Toronto’s Pearson International Airport, airline staff will be stationed at both check-in and security checkpoints to ensure carry-on bags meet size and weight requirements.

I read through Air Canada's Carry On Restrictions and although they mention you are allowed to bring onboard a coat or other outer garment, there is no mention passengers are only allowed one layer of clothing ....

So here I come with ... 

My HP Pavilion 15-p022ca Notebook PC (ENERGY STAR) stored in an appropriately sized 43cm x 33cm x 16cm personal article bag I'll be able to stash under the seat in-front of me.

My cell phone, headphones, keys, hair dryer, toiletries, pencil, eraser, sharpener and a book of 50 "easy" Sudoku puzzles stored in my 25cm x 30cm x 14 cm purse I'll be able to safely store under the seat in-front of me. 

And I'll be wearing the majority of my carry-on....

I am the one wearing a watch on each wrist and three necklaces around my neck. 

My 3 cross-your-heart bras will be covered by my bright yellow blouse that will be covered by my blue leather suit jacket that will be covered by my yellow sweater buttoned to the neck, and all being covered by an extra large green rain jacket that I'll be able to remove and throw in the bin above my head. 

My 3 pair of cotton underwear covered by my blue pair of knee high shorts that will be covered by my blue jeans that will be covered by my baggy black dress pants.

My 3 pair of brightly colored knee high socks will be covered by a pair of slippers. 

With only a pair of running and dress shoes along with my Nikon camera and an old TOSHIBA Satellite computer with my Magic Jack phone, my 55cm x 40cm x 23cm carry-on will easily pass the weight restriction and I'll be able throw it also in the bin above my head. 

If there is no room for my plastic rollers...I'll be left wearing them under a head scarf.

In December of 2010, I witness something similar to the above on a Thomas Cook flight from Gatwick to Pearson.


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry for all the posts ... But I can't seem to edit without a new post YUK


----------



## Jorob199r (Sep 4, 2014)

I like that they're cracking down. I only bring a regular sized back pack on any trip lasting a week or less. I hate waiting at the baggage claim more than anything. I even got my wife down to a backpack per trip which she previously claimed was impossible.


----------



## Vicjai (May 15, 2015)

Those dimensions of the carry-ons are probably set by the same company who owns the carry-on manufacturers. I'm gonna have to get new luggage cases as mine are over. Bastards.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm glad they are going to start enforcing the rules, I'm sick & tired of all the slow moving lines to get through security and then wait as people try and cram as much as they can into the overhead. 

If you can't afford to travel stay home.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm divided on this one. As a business traveler, I would not want carry-on bags which are like oversized luggages, hogging lots of bin and floor spaces above and below me, never mind about the long hold up in checking in. At the same time, the enforcement seems like an additional fee grabbing opportunity.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

^^^
Haven't flown for years now, but when I did, the carryons were ridiculous. Most people apparently preferred to bring their suitcases that actually would fit into the overhead bins as well as boxes, folding strollers etc etc.

I got on one fllight in a US city and there was no room in the overhead bins for my overcoat, every available space in my area of the plane was jammed up with bags and small suitcases, and sports/dufflebags , folding shopping carts,with everything the owner practically owned in them. 

The flight attendent couldn't even close some of the bin doors that were jam packed and had to reorganize some bins by moving stuff to the front reserved for the flight crew.

ridiculous!..I had to fold my overcoat and put it under the seat. I was annoyed with that and complained to the airline upon exit, but never heard from them.

Some travellers think that it's ok to bring the baby, the baby's change suitcase, and even the folding stroller on board.

Very soon after that, the US airlines started to charge if you brought more than one suitcase or large bag with you (like a duffle bag), the checkin airline clerk would weigh the bags and tell me..Ok, that will be $75 for the extra CHECKED bag. 

When I asked why..she said "Well sir, if everyone starts bringing on excess baggage on the plane, we won't even get off the ground"...seemed a bit ridiculous back then..but now it's starting to make sense.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Daniel A. said:


> I'm glad they are going to start enforcing the rules, I'm sick & tired of all the slow moving lines to get through security and then wait as people try and cram as much as they can into the overhead.


I will second that!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I only ever bring 1 carry on bag and follow the rules, before they enforced them. Always drives me nuts people can't just follow the rules, it's like 99% of the people have 2-3 bags that are too large.

When I get on the plane I find the first slot my bag will fit, toss it in and move on to my seat, just in case it's full near my seat.


----------

